# What should be my draw lenght



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

bland said:


> I have very short arms finger tip to tip is 63 inchs. I am 67 years old and shooting a Bear Instinct at 24" at 50 lbs. Also want to step up to better bow, what would work?


You should go to a good pro shop and have them fit you. They can give you some tips on proper form also.


----------

